# December Dripper



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Been seeing this around for a little while now - but doesn't seem to have come up on CFUK.

Looks (from a newbie's eyes) to be a Kalitta w/ variable flow.

Thoughts?

What benefits would this have over, say, a V60 (which I have) or a Kalitta wave (which I'm curious to try)?

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nickcho/the-december-coffee-dripper-designed-by-coffee-exp


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

> The main innovation of the December Dripper is a variable aperture base. The ability to change the number of openings at the bottom of the dripper allows you to slow the flow of water through the dripper, consistently reaching your target brew time





> Stage 0 is when the dripper is fully closed. No water will flow out of the bottom of the dripper. This setting is convenient at the end of the brew, when a continuous drip might make a mess when you move the dripper off of your server or cup. In our prototype release, we have seen that some baristas like to close the dripper off during the "bloom time," the period when you're first wetting the coffee and waiting for carbon dioxide gas to release.
> 
> You have the option of adjusting the December Dripper during the brew or choosing a stage that is optimal for the resulting volume of coffee you intend to prepare.
> 
> ...


Seems pretty interesting, I wonder if it could function like a CCD too.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It does like a version of the CCD but about twice the price.


----------

